# Looking for suggestions for a budget 1/2 sized/travel acoustic



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Hey guys. Just looking for some suggestions for a budget (under $300) 1/2 sized or travel acoustic guitar. I don't really need any electronics in it. Just looking for the most 'bang for the buck'

Thanks in advance


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

1/2 size as in scale neck is sort of rare when it comes to more quality sounding guitars.

The Baby Taylor is about 3/4 scale and is $325 at L&M.
The Simon & Patrick Parlour Guitar is about $270 at L&M.
Then Denver makes actual 3/4 steel string or 1/2 size classical guitars at $115 and $99 respectively (again at L&M) but they are laminate guitars. Denver also makes the "Traveler Guitar" which is really tiny and thin, but it comes with a pickup/preamp for $165.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bcmatt said:


> 1/2 size as in scale neck is sort of rare when it comes to more quality sounding guitars.
> 
> The Baby Taylor is about 3/4 scale and is $325 at L&M.
> The Simon & Patrick Parlour Guitar is about $270 at L&M.
> Then Denver makes actual 3/4 steel string or 1/2 size classical guitars at $115 and $99 respectively (again at L&M) but they are laminate guitars. Denver also makes the "Traveler Guitar" which is really tiny and thin, but it comes with a pickup/preamp for $165.


I saw the Denver on the L&M web site and was curious about it. I need something mainly for camping and trips. So I definitely don't need anything that's super high quality as it might get some harsh treatment.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ive mentioned it a bunch of times- kinda starting to feel stupid continuing to do so, but these are great cheap little guitars- well under your $300, strongly built, and the solid top models sound real good-
full size scale length and feel, parlour size body
easy to find, and very consistent from one guitar to another.
and canadian-
http://www.guitarsetc.net/guitar_acou/al_ami_23509.html


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Fraser, thanks. I actually don't visit the acoustic forum much, so your recommendation is new to me.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Fraser, thanks. I actually don't visit the acoustic forum much, so your recommendation is new to me.


seriously m8, if you see one, check it out
its better than the cost would suggest, and theyre everywhere
the wild cherry ones are a laminate, the spruce and cedar are solid tops-


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I think the closest store that carries them in about 1/2 West of me. I'll hopefully be able to get in their next week.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...love my baby taylor.

unfortunately, it was given to me post 9/11, so most domestic flights won't allow it as carry on.

-dh


----------



## jc85 (Feb 18, 2009)

I love my Cedar topped Art & Lutherie Ami. Small little box but with great volume for a parlour. And it doesn't sound as boxy or toy-like as the Baby Taylor I once owned (that was also more expensive). I believe you can get an Ami for $250 or so. I bought mine used for 130.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> Hey guys. Just looking for some suggestions for a budget (under $300) 1/2 sized or travel acoustic guitar. I don't really need any electronics in it. Just looking for the most 'bang for the buck'
> 
> Thanks in advance


I've had a quest over the years to find the perfect "campfire" guitar; small, portable, tough, yet still has to play and sound good. I never really found one, especially in that price range. I eventually found a DCX, a smaller composite (HPL) Martin, which I think is about as close as I'm ever going to attain in my quest. 

Martin acutally does have a nice travel guitar "Little Martin" which I was first looking at and found to be almost exactly what I was looking for... except, I wound up picking up a used but minty DCX next to it and fell in love with the tone and bought it instead. It is one of the nicest acoustic guitars I've ever played, the sustain is great. What I can't understand is how they got such a nice tone from a composite guitar???


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I bought a Washburn Rover travel guitar for about $200,...it sounds a little "tinny", but it comes with a cushioned case, strap, etc. and they allow it as a carry-on.
I like it because I can strap it to the back of my ATV when I go out camping...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Still shopping around to thanks for the tips. Taylor's and Martin's aren't in my budget, nor would I be taking them into some of the conditions I plan on using the guitar for. But thanks for the tips.

The Washburn Rover seems like an interesting option. I am going to look into those as well.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*I agree*

I have a Washburn Rover that I have had for several years now and it stays in tune pretty good and it travels very nicely and once you find the right strings for it well it plays pretty darn good and it sure beats the Martin paddle which is only good for moving around canoes especially for the price.Ship


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

AMIGO BACKPACKER!!
I have on when it was still under the name "montana".Once you shave a little off the saddle and tighten up the tuners you could have a pretty good ladder braced acoustic.The neck is a 24 scale length and you can find one for around you budget.I would suggest replacing the tuners with some open back ones,the stock tuners are pure crap.I got mine back from my cousin and love to play it.If you order one be sure to have it shipped as soon as you can.I bought mine from ebay and it arrived 4 months late and had a crack in the solid top.Why didnt i return it?The shipping fees were unreasonable and i wasnt going to send it back and pay shipping costs for $60.That said its great for finger style playing and blues when the mood strikes.


----------



## Gitpik (Apr 13, 2006)

I have several Martins, Gibsons and Fenders but my all time favorite campfire guitar is my D1 Martin. Not too exspensive, nice 1 11/16" slim neck and pretty fair volume. Probably could pick up a used one for for 5 or $600.


----------



## BoldAsLove (Jul 31, 2009)

I have played the Martin backpackers and they were very uncomfortable and sat on my body like one of those crazy shredder guitars. It was also quite boxy and tinny... rubber bands on a kleenex box. Little Martin/Baby Taylor is ok... 

Have you tried the S&P Parlour or A&L AMI? They are pretty good.. I went for the folk size however.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Try looking into oscar shmidt by washburn.They make a 1/2 sized travel guitar ive seen on ebay a few times.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

jc85 said:


> I love my Cedar topped Art & Lutherie Ami. Small little box but with great volume for a parlour. And it doesn't sound as boxy or toy-like as the Baby Taylor I once owned (that was also more expensive). I believe you can get an Ami for $250 or so. I bought mine used for 130.


+1 bought one for my daughter, it is a hoot to play and sounds great, FAR exceeded my expectations.

I'm not sure how much abuse it would stand up to however.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

keto said:


> +1 bought one for my daughter, it is a hoot to play and sounds great, FAR exceeded my expectations.
> 
> I'm not sure how much abuse it would stand up to however.


my cedar top one has been getting thrashed about for 2.5 years now- never been in a case- its got some scars, the cedar top and thin lacquer finish mark up easily- but the guitar itself is a tank


----------

